
Fake Capitalism Is a Bigger Threat Than Socialism - lawrenceyan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/patrickwwatson/2019/02/27/fake-capitalism-is-a-bigger-threat-than-socialism/#194590834f3f
======
ListeningPie
Article says capitalists like Warren Buffet aim to create monopolies so
increase their profits. Monopolies are bad for consumers because there is no
incentive to improve the product or lower price.

Therefore as consumers we need to support legislation to stop companies
creating monopolies. But more legislation is bad because, as I have been told,
it is communism. Being equated with communism is really frustrating and makes
it impossible to have any form of discussion on why companies need
regulations.

Consumers are losing because it is profitable to exploit the system. Of course
the system is then exploited. There needs to be a legal framework against the
individual to not exploit laws and to not go after tax loopholes. Companies
see fines as a business expense, with individuals free to try and get more
wealth by any means. And once you’re wealthy you’re successful, so how you got
wealth really does not matter.

We have a manipulated feeling of fairness and an expectation that the wealthy
deserve it somehow. And really they don’t. There is a rising rage and in
America and France it has been misdirected at the politicians.

------
anoncoward111
Tyranny of any kind is the biggest threat and can be of the left/right/and
center variety

